# John Deere 112



## JakeS96 (Jan 22, 2015)

I got a John Deere 112 I need to adjust the variable and clutch and maybe brake pedal? Anyone have any knowledge or wisdom on how it's properly done? The belts squel at the clutch pulleys or it's the clutch mechanism when I let out on the brake.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds like the belts are glazed,or stretched.


----------

